# Help Co2 paintball regulator



## harrow (Aug 23, 2011)

I was wonder if this would work straight onto a paintball co2 canister

Aquarium CO2 Simple Regulator - Diffuser Adjuster moss | eBay

or does anyone know where i can get a cheap one or a build guide.

Thanks Harrow


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

won't work different thread size


----------



## harrow (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can get an asa on/off valve online that ships to Canada or a store in Vancouver.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

there are several on ebay that ship to canada.


----------

